# Ply+Foam vs Ply-alone



## ripacheco (Jan 16, 2016)

Does this seem reasonable?

This is the bench. Each section will have a plywood top to the edge of the bench only.









The layout design does not exactly match the bench (to simplify the bench construction)









The idea is to cut a foam board to the outline of the layout and glue it over the assembled bench. The Ply on the bench provides stiffness and a secure way to mount things like switch motors.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The only issue I would have is that you may want to run some wooden beams out from the benchwork to support the overhanging foam in the upper right (unless there will be plywood under there).

One other consideration is that unprotected foam is susceptible to being dinged up pretty easily. You'll want some kind of a fascia around the edges to keep that from happening. Here again, you might want some stringers coming out from your benchwork to fasten that to.


----------



## ripacheco (Jan 16, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> The only issue I would have is that you may want to run some wooden beams out from the benchwork to support the overhanging foam in the upper right (unless there will be plywood under there).
> 
> One other consideration is that unprotected foam is susceptible to being dinged up pretty easily. You'll want some kind of a fascia around the edges to keep that from happening. Here again, you might want some stringers coming out from your benchwork to fasten that to.


I've updated the drawing following your suggestions. I agree about the fascia. that is mandatory with a foam board.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Benchwork*



ripacheco said:


> I've updated the drawing following your suggestions. I agree about the fascia. that is mandatory with a foam board.


ripacheo;

General shape of the layout look very good. It seems like it has more legs than it needs, particularly if you use L-girder beams for the main frame. You might want to consider setting the legs in a bit from the outside edges. They are less likely to snag passing feet that way.
The first drawing didn't seem to show any diagonal bracing between the legs. The second shows what may be some. The legs do need bracing to keep the layout from flexing.

Traction Fan


----------



## ripacheco (Jan 16, 2016)

traction fan said:


> ripacheo;
> 
> General shape of the layout look very good. It seems like it has more legs than it needs, particularly if you use L-girder beams for the main frame. You might want to consider setting the legs in a bit from the outside edges. They are less likely to snag passing feet that way.
> The first drawing didn't seem to show any diagonal bracing between the legs. The second shows what may be some. The legs do need bracing to keep the layout from flexing.
> ...


There reason of the "many legs" was to try to make this in pieces. Several of those legs have been reinforced now.


----------

